# 'squishy' eggs?



## JenBow (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi there, just a quick q - on a previous ICSI cycle where there was zero fertlisation the embryologist commented that the eggs were a bit soft and 'squishy'.  I would be interested to know if you have come across this before and what you think this might indicate? 
Many thanks for all your help on this board
Jenbow


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

JenBow said:


> Hi there, just a quick q - on a previous ICSI cycle where there was zero fertlisation the embryologist commented that the eggs were a bit soft and 'squishy'. I would be interested to know if you have come across this before and what you think this might indicate?
> Many thanks for all your help on this board
> Jenbow


Hello Jenbow,

There is a general trend for soft eggs ( this is somthing that becomes evident when you do ICSI to the eggs) to have a lower fertilisation rate. Sometimes there are only a few soft eggs in a group, others have all soft eggs. But they can still make good embryos and form a pregnancy.

But there is some variability between cycles and different protocols may help.

Best wishes


----------

